# Penneys manager career instead of enginnering



## phester (24 Jan 2007)

I am sick of getting told salary lies by HR and manager alike from the enginnering  MECH / facilities side of things

I have been told that Penneys Managers are well rewarded and unionised so it a salary scale with bound job description. I hear that its not like dunnes positions where they really make you work for your money. 

Anyone shed any light on this
                                                                             [broken link removed]


----------



## Kramer (24 Jan 2007)

phester said:


> ..... I hear that its not like dunnes positions where they really make you work for your money......


I'm sure Penneys management would love to have you working for them.......


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2007)

Judging my wife's experience in dealing with a _Penny's _manager this afternoon, when she was short changed and the cashier and manager both insinuated that she was lying, the qualification criteria may not be too high. She got the money back in the end when the till didn't balance but not before some smart remarks from the manager. She got his name and that of the complaints officer and will be taking this further.


----------



## pinkyBear (24 Jan 2007)

> I have been told that Penneys Managers are well rewarded


I have a friend who worked in pennys as a temp - in the offices - she has some horrific stories!

From my understanding management very old style.


----------



## Dundhoone (24 Jan 2007)

phester said:


> I am sick of getting told salary lies by HR and manager alike from the enginnering MECH / facilities side of things
> 
> I have been told that Penneys Managers are well rewarded and unionised so it a salary scale with bound job description. I hear that its not like dunnes positions where they really make you work for your money.
> 
> Anyone shed any light on this


 

You need to come around to the idea that ALL employers are looking "really make you work for your money" 
And they are ALL looking to pay you as little as possible.

Same in the retail world as the engineering world!!!


----------



## phester (24 Jan 2007)

Well I would be glad to work hard for extra money. but when you work harder for extra money when it is promised to you and then you find out that it is a lie but it has now become the tayolrs carrot and stick approach. I just get a lump in my throat and kinda loose interest in work. want to move on but there is no where to move on to. very few companies will hire you unless you fit the bill exactly or know someone. I am very capable and have been sucessful in everything I have done to date. I can fix mobile phones, write half decent databases, fix computers as well as most other machinery. I am a good people person and really love working with others. 

After spending 5 years getting my degree I dont really want to go back and reskill again as I found out that no matter what skill you have agencies will always want more.


----------



## pinkyBear (24 Jan 2007)

Hi there,
Have you thought of going to an occupational psychologist - Ring TCD - they employ them to guide their students in their prospective career.

I can understand your predicament, and maybey a career change is cot a bad thing for you- ring TCD get advice....

I can recomend them as I went to one and changed career from nursing to IT!


----------



## Marinchik (24 Jan 2007)

Well i used to work in Penney's. The thing is the longer you work for them the more respect you get and ofcourse more money. It grow every year, and then bigger bunuses, xmas pay is great. More paid sick days, overtime 3x your hourly rate! Well sure u'll get some hard moments, but thats everywhere!! But i really do think that dunns are worse


----------

